# Cheap price for HP IPS 27" 2560 x 1440 Monitor one day on Woot



## cayenne (Jan 2, 2014)

At first glance, I think this is basically the HP version of the Dell U2711 monitor I have...when I got mine about a year or so ago..was nearly $900. If this is the same basic thing, it is a steal for about $349.

http://tech.woot.com/offers/hp-27-wqhd-led-ips-monitor-7?utm_source=Daily+Digest&utm_campaign=3fcfa3fa50-Daily+Digest+-+20140102+-+Shirt.Woot&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-3fcfa3fa50-281941558

Hope this helps someone....I love the size and above HD resolution when editing photos or video. If my macbook pro (late 2011) would handle doing 2x of these I'd grab an extra one..but alas...it will only work with dual monitors if they are both thunderbolt monitors...and won't do dual if doing thunderbolt to displayport like I'm doing currently.

But give this a look....

cayenne


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 2, 2014)

cayenne said:


> At first glance, I think this is basically the HP version of the Dell U2711 monitor I have...when I got mine about a year or so ago..was nearly $900. If this is the same basic thing, it is a steal for about $349.
> 
> http://tech.woot.com/offers/hp-27-wqhd-led-ips-monitor-7?utm_source=Daily+Digest&utm_campaign=3fcfa3fa50-Daily+Digest+-+20140102+-+Shirt.Woot&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-3fcfa3fa50-281941558
> 
> ...



Very tempted to jump on this as it is >$75 cheaper than B&H's current price after tax & shipping, although they are offering it NIB :-\

What's the best option for running this display via a MacBook Pro Retina, considering my MBP has either Thunderbolt or HDMI and the HP only offers DisplayPort or DVI? How is the color accuracy of your Dell for photo editing?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2014)

Thunderbolt plugs directly into Mini DisplayPort.


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Thunderbolt plugs directly into Mini DisplayPort.



Oh, I had no idea they were interchangeable. Thanks, PBD!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 2, 2014)

bleephotography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > At first glance, I think this is basically the HP version of the Dell U2711 monitor I have...when I got mine about a year or so ago..was nearly $900. If this is the same basic thing, it is a steal for about $349.
> ...



I have a thunderbolt to displayport (regular sized) adapter to get full resolution out of my macbook pro (late 2011). Sadly with this configuration and my mac..i can't run dual monitors of this type. I would have to get 2x of the thunderbolt monitors and I could daisy chain them for a dual monitor setup. The mac thunderbolt 27" have the same IPS panel as the Dell I have...and I might guess this one too?

C


----------



## aldvan (Jan 2, 2014)

You can consider also the Asus PB278Q, Although its performance is slightly inferior to the HP just out of the box, The Asus allows a large range of calibration and, if calibrated by an external device as, for instance, a ColorMunky, the result is outstanding...


----------



## cayenne (Jan 2, 2014)

aldvan said:


> You can consider also the Asus PB278Q, Although its performance is slightly inferior to the HP just out of the box, The Asus allows a large range of calibration and, if calibrated by an external device as, for instance, a ColorMunky, the result is outstanding...


I'm pretty sure you can calibrate this HP monitor....I know I can my Dell U2711...

I need to buy one of those tools now that you mention it...

C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2014)

bleephotography said:


> Very tempted to jump on this as it is >$75 cheaper than B&H's current price after tax & shipping, although they are offering it NIB :-\
> 
> What's the best option for running this display via a MacBook Pro Retina, considering my MBP has either Thunderbolt or HDMI and the HP only offers DisplayPort or DVI? How is the color accuracy of your Dell for photo editing?


 
It should be cheaper, its a refurb.


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 3, 2014)

cayenne said:


> aldvan said:
> 
> 
> > You can consider also the Asus PB278Q, Although its performance is slightly inferior to the HP just out of the box, The Asus allows a large range of calibration and, if calibrated by an external device as, for instance, a ColorMunky, the result is outstanding...
> ...





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempted to jump on this as it is >$75 cheaper than B&H's current price after tax & shipping, although they are offering it NIB :-\
> ...



I've scoured pretty much every review on the internet and it appears that this particular model is the subject of numerous QC issues. Apparently the longevity is also unreliable, hence why they are probably selling so many of these refurb. Moreover, you can only calibrate it via your graphics engine or third party software like iDisplay as it has no menu options for changing its other settings besides brightness  Guess I'll just have to continue saving for an Apple Cinema display or, better yet, an iMac


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 4, 2014)

cayenne said:


> aldvan said:
> 
> 
> > You can consider also the Asus PB278Q, Although its performance is slightly inferior to the HP just out of the box, The Asus allows a large range of calibration and, if calibrated by an external device as, for instance, a ColorMunky, the result is outstanding...
> ...



yes, you can calibrate all of HP's professional level monitors. I have two ZR2440w's and they are fantastic monitors.


----------

